# Complete : Merle d'Aubigne - History of the reformation, 4 or 5 volume set ?



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2006)

*Complete : Merle d\'Aubigne - History of the reformation, 4 or 5 volume set ?*

At a local bookstore i saw the next set books of Merle d'Aubigne on the reformation:

- History of the Reformation. Five Volumes, 
Oliver & Boyd. 1853 for $85,00

- History of the Reformation. Four Volumes
W.Collins. 1889 for $37,50

I check that the these are different edition, and both are complete. But i was wondering does these 4 or 5 volume set als included the time of Calvin or does it only includes the time of Luther ? Iam actually looking for the complete (Luther and Calvin) set. And what i have seen are the usedbooks much more cheaper than i would buy new from sprinkle.

Maybe someone can give me some information, about the 4 and 5 set, and if it is complete (Luther and Calvin) ?


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2006)

I found the link of sprinkle, but that's a 7 volume set
http://www.visionforum.com/search/productdetail.aspx?search=merle&productid=76600

This complete set of Luther and Calvin iam searching for.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the four volume History of the Reformation in the time of Calvin set. Thanks for the link to the seven volume edition.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 10, 2006)

In the second post you are examining the Sprinkle Pub volumes from 5-10 years ago. There are two sets, Hist. of the Ref. in the time of Luther, and Hist. of the Ref. in the time of Calvin. In various editions, the total number of _bindings_ has fluctuated, meaning that later publications have often combined a couple volumes in one (since they are reprints, the pagination usually remains the same, so the original indexes will be usable).

The Sprinkle sets are the complete work (including all 13 volumes of the original), no sections have been omitted. The first posting may well be describing the _same set,_ namely Luther's Reformation, by two different publishers. The first mentioned set (pub. 1853) is undoubtedly a complete set of Luther, because the eighth and final volume of Calvin's Reformation did not appear (pothsumously, in French) until 1874.

The second mentioned set (pub. 1889) could be the 8-vols-Calvin, published in 4 bindings (like the Sprinkle set). Or, it could be an incomplete/edited-reduced edition. The Calvin set was not republished (as the Luther was repubd and often edited/shortened, many times) for a century, until the Sprinkle edition.

Go ahead and get the Sprinkle, unless you just want old books. Sprinkle also published (and still has copies of) MHD's work on the Hungarian Reformation, in the same style binding as these 7.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> In the second post you are examining the Sprinkle Pub volumes from 5-10 years ago. There are two sets, Hist. of the Ref. in the time of Luther, and Hist. of the Ref. in the time of Calvin. In various editions, the total number of _bindings_ has fluctuated, meaning that later publications have often combined a couple volumes in one (since they are reprints, the pagination usually remains the same, so the original indexes will be usable).
> 
> The Sprinkle sets are the complete work (including all 13 volumes of the original), no sections have been omitted. The first posting may well be describing the _same set,_ namely Luther's Reformation, by two different publishers. The first mentioned set (pub. 1853) is undoubtedly a complete set of Luther, because the eighth and final volume of Calvin's Reformation did not appear (pothsumously, in French) until 1874.
> ...



Thanks Bruce for the information. The used older books where pretty cheap ($45,- & $20,-) comparing with the sprinkle editions of almost $201,75!


----------

